# Red Irish Pied Eye Color



## Litlone21 (Jan 12, 2012)

The eye color on this red Irish Pied Havanse looks wrong. She has a chocolate nose and chocolate eye rims. What color are her eyes? Is this a good eye color to have in a Havanese? 

Thanks!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'd say that's a chocolate....


----------



## Litlone21 (Jan 12, 2012)

Is the eye color in this red Irish Pied Havanese the correct for breed standards? What color are her eyes? Can this puppy be shown in the ring?

Thanks again.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

In the photos her eye color looks green, which is a color I thought was okay in a chocolate - but only chocolates. 

I'm sure one of the breeders on here will tell you if green eyes is acceptable in a red Irish pied.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They look yellowish/hazel to me.


----------



## Litlone21 (Jan 12, 2012)

Is this color acceptable for the breed?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

The eyes look green.. Her pigment is chocolate. Chocolate pigment with any color other than chocolate is a disqualification.

http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_en_colours.htm
http://www.havanesecolors.com/rainbow.html

Head
The expression is soft, intelligent and mischievous. Eyes are large, dark brown and almond-shaped. *Chocolate dogs may have somewhat lighter brown eyes. **Eye rims are solid black for all colors except for chocolate dogs which have solid brown eye rims.* Incomplete or total lack of pigmentation of the eye rims is a disqualification. Ears are broad at the base, dropped, and have a distinct fold. They are set high on the skull, slightly above the endpoint of the zygomatic arch. When alert, the ears lift at the base but always remain folded. Ear leather, when extended, reaches halfway to the nose. The skull is broad and slightly rounded. The stop is moderate and the planes of the head are level. The cheeks are flat. Length of muzzle is slightly less than length of skull measured from stop to point of occiput. The muzzle is full and rectangular with a broad nose. *The nose and lips are solid black for all colors except for chocolate dogs which have solid brown pigment. *Incomplete or total lack of pigmentation of the nose or lips is a disqualification. *Any color pigmentation other than black or brown on the eye rims, nose or lips is a disqualification.* Small depigmented areas on lips due to rubbing against canine teeth will not disqualify. A scissors bite is ideal and a full complement of incisors is preferred.

Taken from Havanese Breed Standard : http://www.havanese.org/standard


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

why is this dog being refered to as an "Irish Red Peid"?? is the breeder calling her this!??
she is a chocolate!! Look at my avatar. Tillie is an Irish Red Peid .. although she has lost almost all of her color, she DOES have some apricot-y tint to her coat even though you can never see it in pics!! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She may not be able to be shown, but I would take her in heart beat. She is stunnng. And looks very sweet.


----------



## Litlone21 (Jan 12, 2012)

Missy....I just sent you a private email.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hummmm- I would say no, the eyes are too light. Yes, chocolates have a different eye color than dogs with black pigment, but the eye should still be dark. Here is my boy Rolo~ I think if you click on the pic it will take you to a bigger pic to see his eyes.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HI KATIE!!!! :wave: awwwwww, Rolo's all grown up!! thanks for sharing the picture and it's good to see you!!


----------

